# The Strange Magic of Frank Dumin



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Frank Dumin Another Dawn 1971 Xian Psych Folk Groovy Pop Full LP

Two reviews:

"A most excellent collection of moody wistful folk/pop songs that in a perfect world should have sat beside guys like Nilsson and Scott McKenzie. The delicate pop orchestration and instrumental variety (including organ, harpsichord, flute, jangly electric guitar) even bears a touch of the UK mod flower power scene as they embellish Frank's quiet dreamy vocals. Searching lyrics portray a young man's spiritual journey, a theme carried along by titles like 'Dark Side Of The Moon', 'Since The First Time', 'The Pleasure Of Your Company' and 'Seventh Day'. Closes with the familiar 'Prayer Of St. Francis', beautifully set to new music by Frank. Yet another Avant Garde triumph. (The Archivist by Ken Scott, 4th Edition)."

and

"Another one of those amazing Xian discoveries. The melodies are very good and the music still mostly sounds hip today. It's not overtly Christian in all songs, and when it is has a more global focus on God in general and not specifics of the Gospel, which may give the songs a wider audience. I like his unique voice, and the early 70s pop style in many of the songs." Author/composer Robert (RS) Pearson


----------

